# Reasons why bottom auger might be stopping?



## rehabbingisgreen (Mar 14, 2011)

The bottom auger on our stove quit working today, then I turned it off and it began working again and was turned back on. It just stopped working again after working for a few hours with no problem. 

Not hearing any odd noises. Things to check? Wiring for one.


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Mar 14, 2011)

Now the auger is running again. 

I opened the front door, closed it again. I opened the hopper and closed it again. Hit the off button and the auger started again. 

Shutting it down to see what I can do with it.


----------



## imacman (Mar 14, 2011)

Check the set screw on the auger motor to auger connection....if it's loose, the auger motor might be slipping.

This is from Englander web site under "Troubleshooting":

"Lower auger not turning. If the lower  auger is not turning the following should be checked; 

1. Is the auger physically jammed? Foreign objects such as wood chips or other objects that may have somehow gotten into the pellets. 
2. Is the motor getting power? If the motor is getting power it will get fairly hot quickly. If the motor is getting power but is not running and the auger is not jammed, the motor is bad. If the motor is not getting power, either the motor's wires or the control board are bad. 
*Another possibility is if the electric motor is running but the auger is not turning, this could be a loose setscrew* holding the motor to the auger, or a stripped gear in the gearbox. A stripped gear would mean the auger  motor must be replaced."


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 14, 2011)

Also go through this thread and the others referenced within: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/34017/


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Mar 15, 2011)

Had it apart, vacuumed, checked for loose connections found nothing, dry run test and it worked fine. Can't figure out what's wrong. Frustrating! Now I am afraid to run it at night unattended.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 15, 2011)

Crud in your vacuum line?

Bad hooper seal?


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Mar 15, 2011)

%@#& Pellet stove shut down again. We took it back apart and went back through this procedure and so far it's working.


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Mar 15, 2011)

Woke back up to a no longer turning bottom auger. Not liking pellet stoves so much lately. Fun stuff when it's your only heat source.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 15, 2011)

swap the two motors its possible the lower motor may be getting weak, the two motorsa are identical, by swapping you take the weakened motor to the top where it only runs about 10% of the time and put the fresher motor on the bottom


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 15, 2011)

Just wonderin how old this stove is.  I'd also like to know if Mikes advice worked (swapping the motors) I get this call from folks with the 25 once in a while.  Then I can help folks instead of just passing out Mikes personal email address.


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Mar 15, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Just wonderin how old this stove is.  I'd also like to know if Mikes advice worked (swapping the motors) I get this call from folks with the 25 once in a while.  Then I can help folks instead of just passing out Mikes personal email address.



It's an 06. Bottom auger not running at all since I got up this morning


----------

